# Pensions & Super



## TednBear

Not a hot fun topic, but if anyone knows anything about this would love to hear from you and relay our anxiety. I am a New Zealander by birth and also British Citizen and 50 years old. My hubby and I are just about ready to buy a property in Spain with the look to move in a year permanently. We thought we had all boxes ticked (and there were heaps of them) for this move until someone asked me about whether I would still qualify for NZ Superannuation/Pension. Yes was my reply, but on looking further at many sites of information, we are totally confused. Are there any Kiwis or British members online that have had any scenarios themselves that may help us clarify this. At this stage it is looking doubtful that I would - some sort of ridiculous law that NZ has about having to stay in the country until 55 to be eligible or 65 to apply. Maybe I can get a UK pension.. not sure - as have only worked in the UK for a few years in the '90's.
If I have a job in Spain - maybe that helps.. but so unsure and this is crucial to clarify.

Kind regards Ted n Bear


----------



## xabiaxica

I've copied this over from 'Spain' in the hope that someone here might know the answer if no-one in Spain does


----------



## Song_Si

*NZ Superannuation eligibility*

Hi
Have read a little on this topic as it related to my older (I like to say _much_ older) brother who returned to NZ in 2011 after over 30 years working in other countries, his time in Asia made him ineligible and he'll have to wait the 5yrs qualifying period. The same will also apply to me - between ages of 50-65 I have to be living in either _NZ/UK/Australia/countries listed below_ or I lose eligibility.

For NZ Superannuation, here's a very simple eligibility explanantion:



> You must also have been resident and present in New Zealand for at least 10 years since you turned 20 years of age (and 5 of those years must be since you turned 50), unless, when you were overseas you were:
> 
> 
> having special medical or surgical treatment or
> doing vocational training or
> working as a missionary or
> working with Volunteer Service Abroad or
> serving in one of the Commonwealth's armed forces or
> working overseas and paid tax in New Zealand on the earnings from that work or
> working on a New Zealand owned or registered ship trading to and from here.
> 
> If you spent time overseas, you must usually have been living here before and after you were overseas, unless you spent time in Australia, Britain, Jersey, Guernsey, Canada, Denmark, the Republic of Ireland, Greece or the Netherlands. That may also count as time lived here in terms of getting your Super.
> 
> Source: New Zealand Superannuation - Who can get it?


Also see *New Zealand Superannuation overview*

For me I'm guessing the eligibility age will keep creeping up, and further away. The rules will keep changing, they could easily change it to ten years after 50 - with the numbers of NZers now living/working overseas to be honest could the country afford it if they all come back to retire? 
May be set at 90 by the time I'd be eligible!


----------

